# Baltic Coast



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

We have always wanted to visit the Baltic cost of Germany. I have bought a copy of the 2012 Reise Mobil which has many listed sites but so many as too spoil us for choice
Rather than choose one using a pin, does anyone have any recommendations that they could pass on?
We like to tour a district but stay put for 3 or 4 days at a site we like
I am assuming that Stellplatz sites (German equivalent to French Aires) in Germany have the best facilities in Europe so we wouldn’t have to worry on that score
I would appreciate any help in finding an ideal site (not on the beach!).
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The facilities of each Stellplatz are listed in the Bord Atlas....don't forget that some have no facilities.
Look in the campsite reviews...a number in that area have been listed recently.

German reviews.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're heading up that way in May - just going to judge for ourselves depending on where we end up when we need to start looking fr a Stellplatz. Take a gamble - if it's no good you can always move on!!


----------

